# Good europe reptile stores?



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Im going on a road trip in july and I hope to bring back a new addition to the family, I will be visiting the top of france, belgium, luxembourgh and holland. Does anyone know of any reptile stores over in these places? Would like to plan my trip now so I can hit the shops on the way back from travelling.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

LA FERME TROPICALE - Le professionnel du reptile depuis 1993
Karim is a sound guy speaks good English best shop i have been to in france.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks think I will make a trip there! there is one in lille as didnt want to go too far into france.

Anymore?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

leecb0 said:


> LA FERME TROPICALE - Le professionnel du reptile depuis 1993
> Karim is a sound guy speaks good English best shop i have been to in france.



I was about to recomend this one as well, very good shop. 

jay


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

am I right that you have to ghet reciepts to prove you paid for them and declare them when leaving and arriving?


----------

